

Dual-licensing is unfair and community debilitating - hippich
http://blog.milkingthegnu.org/2008/05/exisiting-dual.html

======
dedward
"In a dual model, all external contributors are required to re-assign their
copyrights (and sometimes all of their IP rights) to the open source company."

If it's GPL as usual - you are free to fork the project and do whatever you
want with it (within the terms of the license)

If you want to contribute to my project, that I started, however, and want it
in my source tree, then I might want copyright assigned to me for a variety of
reasons. Whether or not other developers will care about this depends on the
project, their level of interest, and the relative contribution they perceive
themselves as making to the overall product.

Unfair and debilitating? I don't think so - but people absolutely should be
aware of the licensing commitments they are making.

